# custom aquaria



## albinoroyal (Feb 12, 2008)

does anyone have the phone number for custom aquaria they used to make glass tanks to order and sell them at reptile and invert shows want some aboreal spider tanks made


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Got this off Google - I've never phoned them myself

01933 356894


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Custom Aquaria are great, they make all my tanks. Fortunately they are only half an hour away from where I work, so I often visit them. Check out my T blondi sp. breeding tank they did for me on this thread:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/269342-t-blondi-sp-burgundy-set.html


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

From what I've heard they only sell them to petshops or in large numbers .


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

No, not at all. They will make them for anybody, in any size or quantity. They just _dont_ post!!!! So you have to pick them up personally. Busy guys, too. Mathew is a real nice chap and I can't recommend them enough! Knows his stuff on inverts, too!

Incidently, I live in Kent but am based in Cambridgeshire. So if anybody down in Kent fancies any tanks from them, I can pick them up as I travel back home from my unit each weekend


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

off top my head cant at the moment but they are always at the bts expo and are good reasonable offers


----------

